# What Will Be, William Fox Pitt



## lifeslemons (29 August 2007)

Just finished his autobiography... what do other people think?

I was slightly disapointed that it was ghost written as William is one of the only intelligent ones out there! Several very interesting areas, eg too scared to jump until he was 10, the extent of his mother's help and Wiggy's affair with Andrew Nicholson - had no idea that it was going on A YEAR before they got found out!

I also enjoyed reading about Shelia Cotter - an amazing consumate horsewoman.


----------



## christian (29 August 2007)

I've ordered mine. SHould hopefully be arriving friday or saturday. I can't wait to read it!!

I didn't realise Zara Phillips had one as well!? I've ordered that too.

I have just realised something.... oooooooo now that interesting!


----------



## lisaward (29 August 2007)

Shelia Cotter - an amazing consumate horsewoman

what is her book called?
or is she featured in WFP 's?


----------



## lifeslemons (29 August 2007)

Oh sorry - she is talked a lot in William's book as the person that set his dressage off (doesnt have her own.)


----------



## teapot (29 August 2007)

Zara's is a biography, if the one I've seen on amazon is the one other people have seen.

I've not read the WFP one yet, and not sure whether I want to or not


----------



## Tangaroo (29 August 2007)

Ive just received both of them today. Ordered them from Amazon cos they were cheaper.


----------



## jnb (29 August 2007)

OK, so I knew that Wiggy F-P was now with Andrew Nicholson but what's the full story? One minute it was being reported that WFP was getting married in the October (to Wiggy), the next minute his engagement to Alice was announced....
I'm sorry for my ignorance, I just wondered...?


----------



## Puppy (29 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Wiggy's affair with Andrew Nicholson - had no idea that it was going on A YEAR before they got found out 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL! *FINALLY* someone says the name no one would mention in K&amp;R's thead the other day  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Heard some terrific detail from my farrier about it all....  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 wonder if the book is the same stuff...?!


----------



## the watcher (29 August 2007)

Oh yes i picked up some scorching goss tonight about the incident by the practice jump at the last event


----------



## madgirl (29 August 2007)

come on you must spill now 

Didn't reealise it was out, will try and get it tomorrow!


----------



## MissDeMeena (29 August 2007)

LOL, think i know the event you mean, and if so, i was there


----------



## the watcher (29 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
come on you must spill now 


[/ QUOTE ]

couldn't possibly on a public forum..but i gather it gets a bit tight and bumpy around those jumps


----------



## madgirl (29 August 2007)

LMAO.
Loking forward to reading the book.


----------



## severnmiles (29 August 2007)

I remember Burgie 01...Dido love songs absolutely blaring out of his lorry


----------



## wizoz (29 August 2007)

Funny thing is, I believe it was the best thing that ever happened to him, as once Twiggy(my nickname for her) buggered off, anyone notice how William started to win everything???


----------



## severnmiles (29 August 2007)

Yes!  And now he has two lovely boys and Alice!  Not that I'm a WFP fan anyway!


----------



## Rachel_M (30 August 2007)

Andrew doesn't seem to have done to bad with her 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Watcher, you wicked women 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Teasing me!


----------



## Irishcobs (30 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh yes i picked up some scorching goss tonight about the incident by the practice jump at the last event 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ah yes but some of that was because one of them didn't think the other should of won an event.


----------



## Dovorian (30 August 2007)

I remember watching sessions with Sheila Cotter at WFP's home, amazing trainer and was , I believe,  also trainer to Marietta F-P when Col. Lewicki finally 'retired'.


----------



## CastleMouse (30 August 2007)

At Tattersallls they were definitely keeping their distance from each other when they were warming up for dressage...


----------



## Zorrack69 (30 August 2007)

Fantastic!  My friend just told me that William FP is on the BE stand at Burghley on Saturday doing a book signing.  I am SOOOOOO going now!


----------



## lorenababbit (30 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 - had no idea that it was going on A YEAR before they got found out!



[/ QUOTE ]

i think everyone knew before he did quite frankly!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (30 August 2007)

Still waiting for mine to arrive, apparently Amazon have despatched it!


----------



## christian (1 September 2007)

Mine came today. Read well over half already. Thoroughly enjoying it... been funny and candid and really interesting to read.

Interesting to read about his relationship with Pippa Funnell which he touches on slightly! *chuckles to self*...


----------



## k1963 (1 September 2007)

I've been debating whether to buy the book or not ( or wait for cheaper, used ones to come up on Amazon . )

Looks as though I can't wait &amp; will be giving the credit card another bashing  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Bought a hardback , out of print book on Amazon recently - Six Of The Best ( horses ! ) by Blyth Tait . Good price &amp; p&amp;p , but the seller had left the 1.99 Oxfam sticker on the back !


----------



## KatB (1 September 2007)

Got mine and got it signed today


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (1 September 2007)

just got mine! loving it so far.


----------

